# Naming Question



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

Quick set up:

I own and run a small, mid market causual-fine dining restaurant.  We are an adjunct to a popular and somewhat ecentric art gallery.  My food program is tied to the gallery and tries to to have a "populist" vibe, fairly sophisticated food that is approachable and not too precious about itself.

When it comes to desserts I am very much in the "cook's" dessert mode; icecreams, tarts, chocolate work etc.  We flip the desser options frequently.

I have a new item that's going on the menu, a cookie sandwhich sort of affair.  Its a duo of dark chocolate cookie and a peanut butter cookie.  The filling is my issue, its a roasted peanut mokka sort of centre, texture similar to speculoos or a smooth fudge.  The flavour recalls a Coffee Crisp bar.  

I am stumped for what to name the thing.  I usually go descriptive but this might get wordy.   I also feel I need to avoid too many industry terms (fondant, cremeaux, etc).  

Any advise or suggestions?

Thanks,

Al


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

What is the name of your restaurant ? Add treat to it and you have one name. What is the name of the gallery ? do the same now and you have another unique

name.

Or have a naming contest among your guests.

Good luck and let us know the name of the child so we all can come to the Christening /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smiles.gif


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

That is very sensible...my internal pun generator has been ACTIVATED!

The resto is called Picnic, the gallery is The Dart, btw.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Since it's a duo, make that plural: Picnic Treats.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Bake the cookies with lattice pattern and call them Picnic Baskets.


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

That is really good...but might need to play that card another time!


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

FYI, I have decided to call this item "The Corsair."  Because when assembled they have a Pirate Cookie kind of vibe.  And french = fancy, ha ha!


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

Like the name. Great choice.

Best of luck selling beaucoup of it


----------

